

Mixpanel Made Me a Customer For Life - synthetic
http://sympodial.com/blog/mixpanel-made-me-a-customer-for-life/#1

======
chr15
I also purchased the App Sumo deal, and had the same experience with their
customer support. I chatted with Suhail. His responses didn't contain any of
the corporate, canned, or scripted responses that you sometimes hear. It felt
as though I was IMing a friend.

I asked him how much of an increase MixPanel had seen in support requests due
to the App Sumo deal and he responded "A ton :)"

~~~
michaelfairley
For the record, "Tim" and "Suhail" are Mixpanel's founders, not just customer
support people.

------
robryan
I'm guessing one of the aims of this deal was to increase exposure. From the
standpoint of adding 1000 extra customers to support which have very little
future value (maybe some will take up bigger plans) for a relatively small
amount of short term cash it doesn't make a load of sense.

